

Facebook announces anonymous login - msoliman
http://venturebeat.com/2014/04/30/facebook-logins-are-going-anonymous/

======
marojejian
The most important thing FB can do is win universal login. And the #1 thing it
can do to promote that is restore some faith in its privacy commitment. This
is a very smart move. Of course let's see how they implement it. If the
process is too complex, it won't work for users

~~~
junto
Facebook have got the 'Microsoft problem'. Microsoft is 'hated' by many
people, especially in the tech community, because of their historical actions,
even if many of their actions today are positive.

Facebook suffers the same fate. Anyone who has left Facebook over privacy
concerns is unlikely to trust Facebook again.

Once bitten twice shy. Leopard doesn't change it's spots, etc

~~~
marojejian
Quite true. There's still a shot for someone else to "win" universal login.
But it's nearly impossible without tremendous scale.

